# Temperature sensors problem with lm_sensors

## puddpunk

does anybody know how to get my IWill KD266 mobo working with lmsenors?

it has an ALi1535d+ southbridge and SMBus controller, which is fine.

but the M5879 sensor chip that is one that is causing problems.

lm_sensors told me they cant make a driver for it because Acer Labs isnt supplying them with the needed Datasheet. Does anybody know if i can rig it up somehow (ie forcing a drive in?)

thanks, Pudd.

----------

## fuxored

Well if there is no driver, then theres not much you can do. Unless you can code one yourself.

----------

## puddpunk

sometimes you can cram another like driver in and it works. i was just wondering if anyone knew of such a driver-cram.

----------

